# Detoxing the thyroid, gut, liver with Hashi's



## molonese (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a former Hashimoto's patient who has been in remission for several years now. As a result of this long and painful journey, today I help people to self-heal with nutrition, detoxification and lifestyle changes.

I'm sharing a lot of free info on the connection between a healthy gut (digestive system), liver, adrenals and the thyroid on www.ThyroidDetox.com.

There are *3 free info-packed videos* and a free call on Sept 25th titled "7 Toxins Sabotaging Your Thyroid" which you are most welcome to register for.

I found that cleaning up the toxins in the human body can have a profound impact on our thyroid too, I therefore want to share this knowledge with you too.

To healing!

Magdalena.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

molonese said:


> I'm a former Hashimoto's patient who has been in remission for several years now. As a result of this long and painful journey, today I help people to self-heal with nutrition, detoxification and lifestyle changes.
> 
> I'm sharing a lot of free info on the connection between a healthy gut (digestive system), liver, adrenals and the thyroid on www.ThyroidDetox.com.
> 
> ...


Good to see you,Magdalena!! I am glad you are a Contributing Member and have your own thread! Whoooooooooohoo!!


----------

